# Snow creatures



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If anyone checks the Scottish Daily Mail, the Daily Express, The Sun, The Daily Record, The Mirror or the Star you will find me and one or more of my animal snowmen!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Aww, do you have a link to an online pic? I've looked through the site for the Mirror but can't find you


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol ... shire.html


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Those are fantastic! My brother said there was quite a bit of snow up there (he lives in Lanarkshire too).


----------

